# Piranhas are throwing up?



## routman21 (Jun 23, 2007)

I've been feeding my piranhas shrimp for a few months now, and lately i have witnessed a few times of them throwing up. Why is this? The first time it happened i fed them 2 shrimp and thought maybe i had overfed them (4 4-5in rbps). But just today, i fed them a shrimp about 2 hours ago, and i just saw one of them throw up a little bit of the shrimp. Why is this happening?


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

hmmm maybe you should switch to hikari cichlid gold pellets...


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Does he have a fever?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Those weren't peanut shrimp were they?









JK.......try smaller pieces.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I've only seen that when my P's would eat too much.


----------



## Kentucky Hillbillie (Jan 17, 2009)

[
Those weren't peanut shrimp were they?









JK.......try smaller pieces.

Now that is funny!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

never heard nor have I seen that before...how soon after eating did this occur?
Was it 2 hour after eating or were you stating that 2 hours ago you fed them and saw it?


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

my rbp do that when they dont like something like cichlid sticks. they have done that with shrimp before. just make sure its all the way dethawed


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

MIne do it when the pieces are too big for them.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think they can handle too much shrimp at the same time. If I feed my 13" rhom 4-5 pecies of shrimp(raw or cooked)it will usually throw-up 2 to 3 pecies of shrimp. Maybe their stomachs can't handle it?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah my p's do the same thing if they are overfed in a short time frame. They wind up tossing it back up. It's like drinking, you have to know when enough is enough.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

I have had this happen when I don't feed regularily, and consistent amounts. Unsure if the same issue - just do note that I have had this problem.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

my red belly would eat pellet then after 30 seconds throw it up and then eat it again lol


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

the same thing happens to my p's. however, the interval isn't as long as yours (15 mins or so). just give them smaller pieces next time.


----------

